# New patterns I painted



## crab (Apr 14, 2004)

Some new patterns I painted


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Awesome work. That white craw is outstanding. Keep them coming!


----------



## crab (Apr 14, 2004)

Thank you I call it bone crusher craw


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Very cool. From the jagged lines of the shell, to the little feet on bottom. Great looking bait.


----------



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

Those look great!


----------

